# Driving lessons and IBS-D



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Man, today I start my driving lessons and my stomach is going crazy. I'm not even nervous about driving as I've gone a couple times with my dad and it was fine. I didn't start feeling worried untill my stomach started hurting at lunch time. I've already taken a bunch of immodium so I hope I dont' get sick during the lessons. I have to leave in 5 mins!!! Anyways, I just felt like i needed to vent. Stupid IBS!


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

Well I survived. ONce I got driving and was focused on that my stomach started feeling better.1 down, only 4 more to go


----------

